# Pontevedra, Spain



## Retired in Spain (Nov 21, 2020)

Hello, we are a couple of retirees from the USA looking for English speakers in the area of Pontevedra. We like cooking out, art, traveling and just hanging out. Let us know if we can get together....


----------



## timwip (Feb 27, 2017)

Retired in Spain said:


> Hello, we are a couple of retirees from the USA looking for English speakers in the area of Pontevedra. We like cooking out, art, traveling and just hanging out. Let us know if we can get together....


----------



## timwip (Feb 27, 2017)

Welcome to the northwest. In my biased opinion, Galicia, Asturias and Northern Portugal are the best areas in the peninsula. for the following reasons:
-Beautiful countryside
-Great medical care
-Nice people
-Great food

As you may have ascertained by the lack of response, there are not many expats in the northwest. I have been living in Asturias now for nearly two years and have only spoken English to two people (wife, niece). Another thing, I love about the northwest are the walking and hiking clubs. I would suggest you find a local club and join. It is a great way to meet people , practice Spanish and get some exercise. Do not link your happiness with speaking English to like minded people.


----------



## Retired in Spain (Nov 21, 2020)

Retired in Spain said:


> Hello, we are a couple of retirees from the USA looking for English speakers in the area of Pontevedra. We like cooking out, art, traveling and just hanging out. Let us know if we can get together....





timwip said:


> Welcome to the northwest. In my biased opinion, Galicia, Asturias and Northern Portugal are the best areas in the peninsula. for the following reasons:
> -Beautiful countryside
> -Great medical care
> -Nice people
> ...





timwip said:


> Welcome to the northwest. In my biased opinion, Galicia, Asturias and Northern Portugal are the best areas in the peninsula. for the following reasons:
> -Beautiful countryside
> -Great medical care
> -Nice people
> ...


Thank you Tim, we love this area too and eventhou we both speak Spanish we thought being in touch with English speaker will give us the opportunity to share, we would like also Asturias since they tell me the asturiano is a friendlier person, we have found a certain discrimination to us.... Thank you again


----------



## timwip (Feb 27, 2017)

How did you end up in Pontevedra.? It is a beautiful place but off the beaten track (like Asturias). Did you have ties there?

My story is that about 35 years ago, I married an Asturian woman here in Oviedo. We went to the US, raised a family, did the career thing. About two years ago with the children grown and not even in the same city, we looked at each other, ditched everything and moved back to Oviedo. It really has been a fun adventure.


----------



## Retired in Spain (Nov 21, 2020)

timwip said:


> How did you end up in Pontevedra.? It is a beautiful place but off the beaten track (like Asturias). Did you have ties there?
> 
> My story is that about 35 years ago, I married an Asturian woman here in Oviedo. We went to the US, raised a family, did the career thing. About two years ago with the children grown and not even in the same city, we looked at each other, ditched everything and moved back to Oviedo. It really has been a fun adventure.


Long story but we met in college in the US and we have been married for 43 years and since I am also spanish citizen, we decided to move here since last January but due to the virus it has been impossible to travel and meet people so we are a little sad about it. Our children are all grown up and in the US....


----------



## timwip (Feb 27, 2017)

The virus situation really sucks; however, I am convinced that we are better off in Spain than in the United States. Right now, we are not allowed to leave the concejo. Nevertheless, we can walk from our place up into the mountains and have picnics. That is how we have been surviving.


----------



## Retired in Spain (Nov 21, 2020)

I have an older sister living in Pontevedra but cannot visit since she is under the risk group, we live out 15 minutes from town and beautiful view of the Rias Baxas, we are also locked up in our region with no restaurants or coffee shops. We are curious about Asturias and any city you might recommend to visit since cost of living here are not too bad and we imagine it will be comparable...


----------



## timwip (Feb 27, 2017)

Visit Cangas de Onís, the first capital of Spain. However there are so many more beautiful places.


----------



## Retired in Spain (Nov 21, 2020)

Thank you, I will be there as soon as they let us move around and perhaps we can buy you a cup of coffee if this virus permit us... Thank you again.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Such a shame how Covid has scuppered many people's attempts to move, or have moved and have not been able to make friends/ establish their businesses...
Here are some threads which mention Asturias. Also look for North of Spain/ northern Spain/ Cantabria.
Search results for query: Asturias
I love Asturias and we even managed to go there this year in the summer and as always it was wonderful. I agree that a walking club or cooking club would be a good idea but clubs and societies, charity groups etc do not abound as they do in the UK where you can join a dozen clubs in every villlage.
Also, please don't think though that other parts of Spain are unfriendly. There is often an assumption by people living in slightly "different" areas (I wouldn't say off the beaten track because Asturias isn't) that their area is somehow friendlier and better. All parts of Spain are capable of being friendly and all are just as capable of being unfriendly.
Also don't assume that other parts of Spain are full of English speakers. Some parts are (some coastal areas and maybe some islands) and some parts aren't. 
PS Another breathtakingly beautiful part of Spain near you is El Bierzo
The Pictures of Spain Thread
Posts 199 and 200


----------



## Retired in Spain (Nov 21, 2020)

Thank you Pesky, we were so ready ti travel which was our original plan but due to this pandemic we are limited to travel to the UK, Ireland, Scotland, France etc... We fear because our age although we are keeping healthy. We love walking and hiking and also being close to the water. We look forward to the dsy we could personally meet with all those write to us. Asturias looks wonderful but we are open to other areas, my wife is an artist and loves to paint landscape and such so we have plenty to travel to... One day.


----------



## GaliciaD (Feb 19, 2021)

Hi All, Welcome to the NorthWest. My name is Danny and my girlfriend and I recently moved to Galicia (Ourense) after years living in London, UK. I always loved Spain and had been dreaming ending up living here one day. Life and circumstances happened to push me in that direction... so I grabbed onto this chance and took it. I fell in love with Galicia, after a short visit back in 2018, and especially with the feeling of being 'remote' yet so close to Western Europe. I love nature and active adventure and we are planning to set a luxury glamping business for the modern adventurer. Covid, has obviously slowed our plans but that's understandable, considering were very lucky to be where we are.


----------



## Varri (10 mo ago)

Retired in Spain said:


> Hello, we are a couple of retirees from the USA looking for English speakers in the area of Pontevedra. We like cooking out, art, traveling and just hanging out. Let us know if we can get together....


Hello,

I found your post on the expat forum, I know a few years have passed but we just moved close to Pontevedra, we are Swiss, we also speak fluent Spanish but we love to meet international people like we used to do when we were able to travel. I don't know if you are still living in Pontevedra area, if so and if you are interested we could meet and share a moment having a coffee. Let me know.


----------



## mik.spinks1966 (10 mo ago)

Hi 
My wife and I are just purchasing our house in Pontevedra Province. Its been a long haul to get here, but things finally falling into place.
A major health scare ( The big C ) made us realise what is important in life ,so we both retired early and sold up . With grown up children and with lives of their own we decided its time for some adventure. We have family in Porto do Son area and toured around last summer in a motorhome looking for a house.
Thats the best 3 months Iv had in the last 5 years. Found our forever house, quiet little village with lovely neighbours and easy to reach everywhere in Galicia. Still struggling a little with the language , but practise every day and its getting easier. 
Can't wait to finally move in to our home in a few weeks. Its been delayed due to a technicality with the deeds. 
Wife is driving me nuts as only so many furniture shops I can look at .
All the best 
Mike & Joyce


----------



## Varri (10 mo ago)

mik.spinks1966 said:


> Hi
> My wife and I are just purchasing our house in Pontevedra Province. Its been a long haul to get here, but things finally falling into place.
> A major health scare ( The big C ) made us realise what is important in life ,so we both retired early and sold up . With grown up children and with lives of their own we decided its time for some adventure. We have family in Porto do Son area and toured around last summer in a motorhome looking for a house.
> Thats the best 3 months Iv had in the last 5 years. Found our forever house, quiet little village with lovely neighbours and easy to reach everywhere in Galicia. Still struggling a little with the language , but practise every day and its getting easier.
> ...


Hi Mike and Joyce, this is nice to hear , we bought a house 3 months ago close to Pontevedra, we bought quite quickly because we moved from La Palma island where the volcano erupted the last 3 months of 2021, we were living there for 10 years. We are retired too, the children live their own life (one of them lives in California) we love food, wine, nature, plants and after 10 years in the Canary island we love rain this is why we really enjoy Galicia . We could practice Spanish if you need, my husband and I are fluent, if you need help please ask and as I proposed we could meet once you will be settled here, where did you find your house? We are between Combarro and Pontevedra. Hope to meet you . Kind regards


----------

